# California vs. Federal emissions starter question



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I still having 1 confusing issue w/ my auto to manual trans swap. The starter for a manual trans is different than the automatic. I want to buy a new one, but I have 1 issue, apparently there is 1 for CA emssions and 1 for Fed emissions. My car is a CA car, so I assume I should go w/ a CA emissions, but I am just confused as to why a different starter based on emissions? What do emissions have to do w/ the starter. The only hint I have tracked down, is the CA one is direct drive, and the Fed on is offset gear reduction drive. If I do end up swapping my ECU to Federal emission, I fear I may have a problem. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

The Cal starters (non-reduction) spin twice as fast as the 49 state reduction starters (_unloaded_ RPM's) and the Cals draw slightly more power. As to why...good question!


----------



## BigMac (May 12, 2009)

I came up with the same problem here..however, I do not know if my car has California Emissions. How would I find this out? I have the Boiler Plate info for the Motor, etc. but I can't find this anywhere.


----------

